# Inhalt wird in der Tabelle nicht oben angezeigt



## jägurei (30. September 2011)

Liebe Leute

Obwohl ich  beim code valign="top" reingeschrieben habe, geht der Inhalt in der Tabelle nicht nach Oben. Was kann ich sons tun?

Code:
<table>
           <tr>
                <td valign="top">
                    Beispieltext
                </td>
                <td>
                       <img src="../bilder_aufbau/platzhalter-bild.jpg" />
                </td>
           </tr>
</table>

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## hela (30. September 2011)

Hallo,

bei mir funktioniert das. Wo wird denn der Text innerhalb der Tabellenzelle hingeschrieben und mit welchem Browser siehst du das?


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hi jägurei,

Chrome nimmt auch die dirkte Attribut-Notation, z.B. FF zeigts aber mit diesem Code korrekt an:

```
<td valign="top" style="vertical-align: middle;">
```
(mt CSS halt)

@hela:
mit wechem Browser hast du getestet (auch Chrome?)

Gruß


----------



## hela (2. Oktober 2011)

javaDeveloper2011 hat gesagt.:


> ...
> @hela:
> mit wechem Browser hast du getestet (auch Chrome?)


Getestet mit Chrome 14, Safari 5, Firefox7, IE 7+8 und Opera 11.
Und so sieht mein Quelltext aus:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
  <head>
    <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
    <title>Test</title>
  </head>
  <body>

<table>
  <tr>
    <td valign="top">Beispieltext</td>
    <td>
      <img src="http://style.tutorials.de/v10/slideshow-204.jpg" alt="">
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>

  </body>
</html>
```
Der Validator sagt dazu: 





> This document was successfully checked as HTML 4.01 Strict!


----------

